# FP hunting buddies



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Some people know when to turn them off, but all you need is one guy that can't figure that out and they'll ruin the entire field for the day.

It's so much easier not to have to deal with them.

Now Muskegon, spin to win.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> I will not hunt FP again until they ban spinners. Place has turned into a circus and a battle of who has more gadgets. The quality of hunting would go up sooooo much more if they just did away with them like Shi and Harsens.


I've had it go both ways. I saw a guy with 4 and everything was flaring off his set up all morning (go figure he didnt even try to change anything around). I've had a guy with 3 spinners pull ducks off me all morning as well (he wasnt calling to pull them off so I wasnt upset at him. Just a better spread and set up). I have the newer style but dont have remotes so I cant flip them on and off easily so I just let them run. I've found it helps if you set them back into and above the corn vs in the spread.

I do like the idea of no spinners but those days with no wind and no movement in the spread can be killer. A jerk cord only gets ya so far. I also havent had a lot of luck with the jerk cord. We usually leave it in the truck now.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Spinners at bingo’s suck. End of story. One dummy can ruin a whole field.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> Spinners at bingo’s suck. End of story. One dummy can ruin a whole field.


Any experience with the swimmer ones? I've thought about them bug never have gotten one. I had one of those splasher butts up ones that broke after one use. I'm real hesitant to get anything motorized that sits in the water now.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just get the cheap hockey puck ones.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"Spinners at bingo’s suck*. End of story. One dummy can ruin a whole field."

* Other than Muskegon and Fennville.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Just get the cheap hockey puck ones.


The flicka flock or whatever they are? The cheapest swimmer I've seen was around $90. The flicka flocks are meant for field hunting arent they? Are they water proof?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Ignore my above post. I just looked them up. Thanks!


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 438949


Aaahhhhhhh ok. Thanks!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

On calm days if the cover is good we'll also kick our feet to send ripples through the corn and into the spread. Also stomp around the spread to muddy up the water if we can. But we certainly have a jerk cord available.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> "Spinners at bingo’s suck*. End of story. One dummy can ruin a whole field."
> 
> * Other than Muskegon and Fennville.


I was referring to over water.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I know, I know. It's just a lot of people - not you - (and a lot that voice their opinions) seem to forget we have two "bingos" over on the west siiiidde!


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 438949


Just picked up 3 of them. I just watched a video of a someone who attached it to his decoy. Might have to try that.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No good way to keep an anchor around them though. We just put them in a thick zip loc type bag (leave the top open so they can dry out) with the anchor and throw it in the decoy bag with the other decoys. Keeps the rope / anchor from tangling up everything.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Blind and or pungee sticks. Some assembly required.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

pete pasienza said:


> Where do you hunt?? i lost my hunting buddies,I am Looking to join some one, I have a couple dozen decoys, 1 dozen of them are magnum size, if interested call pte @ 586*484*3510
> I am a pretty good caller i have been hunting for many years would like to join someone agian thank you.


Just left ya a voicemail Pete. I'll be out at FP tomorrow flying solo if you'd like to join up.


----------

